# Ave Maria from Mascagni's Intermezzo



## Posie

Is this piece from Cavalleria Rusticana? If not, was it composed by Mascagni?

I'm not Catholic, but I feel moved every time I hear it.


----------



## Nereffid

The music was adapted from the Cav Intermezzo - there's no "Ave Maria" in the opera.
As far as I know it was adapted by Mascagni himself.


----------



## belfastboy

marinasabina said:


> Is this piece from Cavalleria Rusticana? If not, was it composed by Mascagni?
> 
> I'm not Catholic, but I feel moved every time I hear it.


God - heavenly....her voice is soul stirring


----------



## Posie

Nereffid said:


> The music was adapted from the Cav Intermezzo - there's no "Ave Maria" in the opera.
> As far as I know it was adapted by Mascagni himself.


Thank you. I thought that was the case, but I wanted to make sure. (...and I meant to type "adapted". )


----------

